# SS report 7-17 Beware the slab!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went out early today and found some stripers right away, hook a small one and as I was lifting it in the boat it came off of the slab hook.
The loaded rod sprung the slab(2oz) right into my lip, and one of the treble hooks went in past the barb.
@^%$! I went to the nearest boat and said "Help" I'm hooked and not sure how bad it is."
One look and the fellow said "Don't try to take it out, go to the doctor."
($^%!, so I went to the emergency room and of course every nurse, doctor, and orderly had to say,...... "You are supposed to hook the fish in the lip".

How creative and original these well edgeumacated folks are, I'm so glad people with such outstanding intellect were there to teach me that valuable lesson, now I know!

Soon I was back on the water with my customers and it was hot already.
We found a couple of schools of mixed white bass and stripers and caught a dozen white bass or so and one keeper striper that Tory caught.
She is fine young lady and an outstanding fishergirl going into the 4th grade next year.
Spencer, a little younger than Tory, caught his share of fish and proved to be a very good fellow to have aboard.
Thanks to George and George for taking these guys fishing with us today, the kids were a lot of fun on the water.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

OUCH!!!! Sorry to hear that! Had my nine year old in the Galveston ER with two out of three trebles buried in arm last week...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You should have called me; I would have put on my volunteer jacket and gone to the ER; I'm sure we could have stirred them up; maybe they would have let me take the hook out!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude, that's gonna leave a mark! A real trooper though...getting back out there and slaying the fishes!


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just tell everyone you got in to it with a zebra and he smacked you in the lip! But put up a good fight.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I gotta ask; did you go to the ER with the slab attached? What color catches a Shadslinger? and most importantly, What, no picture???


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

new meaning to Rippin' Lips.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Ouch!!! In the lip??? That must have hurt like ^%$#&*!!!

What a trooper for getting back out there after a run to the ER!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

C'mon Sheriff ... some of us don't want to see pics of that. LOL By the way, Loy, did you drive yourself?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I could have numbed up that lip for you and taken it out! Right up my alley. I may start keeping those necessary items on my boat or at least at the house. Gives new meaning to the "house call". You come to my house! :wink:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

So did they cut the hook and push it through as usual? They could have just made a loop out of it and there you go, a nice lip ring. When I work there tomorrow, it will be a different crew but I'll be sure and ask yesterday's crew next time I see them. Do you remember your nurse's name?
Too bad Matt wasn't around, he couldn't put his special pain killer on it for you.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't you just love all those smaet college educated folks at the hospital telling you how to fish.

At least you're still ok enough to fish. See you out there Tuesday.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ouch! 2 ounces hanging from your lip? Hopefully you had some diagonal wire cutters handy, I always do. Cut the hook so the weight is removed. I am really sorry to hear this! I can easily tell your ER visit wasn't Houston, LOL, your party would have been home with cleaned fish and full bellys from eating by the time you got through an ER here.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ouch !!! I could have taken care of that also. I have some stuff to num it. I have been know to make boat calls. I want to see pictures also. Glad to see you are ok and everyone caught fish. The whites were thick out there this morning.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am sure I looked like a real funny driving myself, a couple of times I was driving holding my slab and my cell phone, lol!!!
I tried to cut the split ring or the other hooks, but just think about doing that with a 2oz slab in your lip, it aint easy and I could feel a little shock coming on so i just concentrated on getting the boat back to Beacon's. 
BBJim cut the excess line off for me when I got to Beacon's( I had bit the line in to with about 6' still hanging) then Lee came to take the party out.
The doctor tried to cut the split ring, by the way these are custom made with 3x strong hooks and split rings, but could not get to it or the other hooks with out ripping me a new,.... lip, lol! 
He did get the hooks cut just where the 3 tines come together and made a very small slice, after numbing it, with a scalpel and backed the barb out.
It didn't hurt until about 12:00 when we could not find any more fish to bite, the two 7.5 hydrocodones seem to help quite a bit after that!

I was off my game after all of that and our party does not like to troll, so we did not catch a lot of fish. We did have a good catch on a couple of schools slabbing and lost a couple of more keeper stripers that would have made the cooler look a lot better
The two young ones had a good time though, and i think George wanted them to have fun more than anything else, they were great kids in the boat. Very respectful and they minded very well.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow...rough story. Way to hang.
On the other hand, if you ain't been trebled, you ain't been fishing long.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> On the other hand, if you ain't been trebled, you ain't been fishing long.


But, how many have been trebled in the lip, had it removed, took Vicodin and went back out with the party?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Not many for sure.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear about that Loy.Tomorrow is going to be Bad.Your tough to go back out and keep going .NOT ME .............CALL 911 or Life Flight.


----------



## aggie fish chaser (Jul 18, 2011)

hey shad slinger
we


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Loy, glad all turned out ok.


----------



## aggie fish chaser (Jul 18, 2011)

hey shad slinger
we saw u get hooked today and were coming to help u but u took off. (we were in hurricane white boat) glad u are ok. we caught a couple good stripers off the same school u were working until u hook urself. school started to slow down when u left and didnt we really do to much rest of the day. Hope to plan a trip with u soon to learn some new spots from the best. ill give u a call soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks aggie fish chaser, the offer if help would have been gladly accepted! The fellow I stopped told me right away, you need to go to the doctor and I knew as well. Nothing left to do then but haul hinny to the ER!
Come go fishing soon, the best fishing of the year is fast approaching.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What a story that escapee striper had when it got back to the school. "You see I just lined up the rod tip over his head and let the slab go. Bang. Right in the lip. Pay back is hell."


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> What a story that escapee striper had when it got back to the school. "You see I just lined up the rod tip over his head and let the slab go. Bang. Right in the lip. Pay back is hell."


Yep....that striper probably had a torn lip, but was telling his buddies..." ...you think I look bad, you should have seen the other guy!!"


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

And to think there are some young people out there paying good money to get a lip piercing like that.

I am thinking that the striper escapee is currently posting his "How to Jig for Fisherpeople" video on YouTube. 

I guess sometimes you have to look on the bright side (easy for me to say). It could have happened right in the middle of some giant stripers surface schooling.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that happened, you could have left it in and started a new body piercing rage. I have had one hooked in my cheeck its no fun.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Sorry to hear that happened, you could have left it in and started a new body piercing rage. I have had one hooked in my cheeck its no fun.


Saw a guy once down in Mexico with one in his cheek. No ER within a 2 hour drive.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I may have gritched about the not so funny comments, but they were excellent professionals and I am thankful for the help and care they gave me.

That striper must have told the story to the others.
I went back today and had at least 10 fish hooked that got off, trying the stick the angler trick. 
I feel good about being at least as smart as a striper, as not one hooked me! 
I did land five good ones, but for a while I thought I was not going to get one to the boat!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Dang Loy that just sounds like it hurts! Never had one buried anywhere but the hands and fingers and that was bad enough....sure don't want one in the lip!!!

This incident brings up a good point though....how many of y'all wear protective eyewear while fishin?? Think about that treble hook in your eyeball...........nuff said!

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Lonestar Proud said:


> This incident brings up a good point though....how many of y'all wear protective eyewear while fishin?? Think about that treble hook in your eyeball...........nuff said!
> -LP


Green to you for a great suggestion. I have thought that if I was a guide I would, thinking about others in the boat; but it can be your own lure. I saw some close up pics once taken in an ER of a single hook in the eye, from a small lead head jig. Sunglasses of course would help tremendously, but dawn and dusk periods just regular clear safety glasses would be needed. Or, those amber lenses seem to help in dim lighting.


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you! I took a crank bait hit to my face / chin two years ago. We cut the split ring and fished for a while then headed back to the marina. I had a bottle of maximum strength ambesol (stuff you use for a tooth ache) in the truck and I poured some over the hook / wound. In just a few minutes the area was numb and we took pliers, pushed it thru and cut off the barb. Felt no pain at all. Not saying this is the best thing to do in all cases but I keep the ambesol in the boat now!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

SkeeterJeff63 said:


> Glad it worked out for you! I took a crank bait hit to my face / chin two years ago. We cut the split ring and fished for a while then headed back to the marina. I had a bottle of maximum strength ambesol (stuff you use for a tooth ache) in the truck and I poured some over the hook / wound. In just a few minutes the area was numb and we took pliers, pushed it thru and cut off the barb. Felt no pain at all. Not saying this is the best thing to do in all cases but I keep the ambesol in the boat now!


Good suggestion--even better than Jim Beam...


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks again Loy and Lee for the trip. The kids really enjoyed it. They are ready to go again! Here are a couple more "action" shots. Sorry, all I had was my phone.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

shad slinger, that w.b. used the old bait and switch manuver on you.glad your o.k. tight lines


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It's a wonder more episodes don't happen in boats...especially during those fast paced and frenzy fishing mornings this time of year!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

OrangeS30, it was a lot of fun fishing with you guys! Tory and Spencer were really good and patient with me finding some fish for them to catch. They did a good job catching them too!
It was great to pick yours and George's brain a little more about white/striped bass fishing.
See you on the water!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Capt. Hook Deason
Guide Service
Lake Livingston
Texas.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your mishap SS but I appreciate you sharing that here on the board . I could see that happening to me or others so I hope that many read this and be aware of a Slab with a heavy fish on it could in away become a nasty missile at their face if the fish came off while the rod was lifting it up into the boat . 

Nice pics of your customers ! Looks like they had a blast !


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

So we know the camera was handy, where is the pic of the slab in your lip? hopefully it will heal and you won't wistle when you talk. take care


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Jeff G said:


> ...I hope that many read this and be aware of a Slab with a heavy fish on it could in away become a nasty missile at their face if the fish came off while the rod was lifting it up into the boat.


Yep, it's a good reminder.

It happens more frequently than you think, but they usually miss me. Mine usually shoot above my head and back into the water or hit the gunnel. I wouldn't be surprised to hear about a treble hook in the top of someone's head. A hat provides some protection, but probably not enough.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Learn something new everyday!*

I never dreamed you could catch an OLE time MULLET on a slab! But thanks Loy! Don't need any advice on this one, but thank's anyway! What a hookset!hwell:


----------

